# What would you like your last words to be before you die?



## Lemmingwise (Jul 1, 2019)

What would you like your last words to be before you die?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 1, 2019)

"I love you guys."


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 1, 2019)

"Ach! Hans, run! It's the Lhurgoyf!"


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 1, 2019)

Statistically speaking I'll either get hit by a car or get cancer so it'll be "oh fu-" or gurgling and coughing.


----------



## Tetra (Jul 1, 2019)

Given the choice of dying or listening to you one more fucking minute, Id rather-


----------



## Damn Near (Jul 1, 2019)

"shit fuck fart"


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 1, 2019)

You could kill me, but I know what Hillary Clinton is planning next...


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 1, 2019)

"The gold is buried in the..."

There was no gold, but if people speculated and tried to look for clues on it, it would be the ultimate final shitpost.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jul 1, 2019)

"Kill me."


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jul 1, 2019)

"Freedom, at last."


----------



## guccigash (Jul 1, 2019)

"goodnight, love, see you in the morning"


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 1, 2019)

Montaron! I....I NEVER LOVED YOU!!!


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 1, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> There was no gold, but if people speculated and tried to look for clues on it, it would be the ultimate final shitpost.


Remember to keep a journal and every 20 pages or so that you're glad that the gold is still all there and re-burried.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 1, 2019)

"Google the USS Liberty incident and the Lavon Affair."


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 1, 2019)

Nothing. I want to be unconscious.


----------



## AssRock (Jul 1, 2019)

"My glasses!"


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 1, 2019)

Anything other then incoherent screaming at people. Dementia runs in the family, and I hope I don't get it.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 1, 2019)

"HA! That's what your mom said last night!"


----------



## CamelCursive (Jul 1, 2019)

"Andy knows the truth"

I don't know anyone named Andy but I just want to fuck with people.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 1, 2019)

I'll never give you the antidote


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 1, 2019)

The meaning of life is...


----------



## Lynera Skalbi (Jul 1, 2019)

"God will be dead in approximately (time until my death) seconds"


----------



## RetardedCat (Jul 1, 2019)

"gas the kikes, race war now"


----------



## JoshPlz (Jul 1, 2019)

In all honesty, I think I would simply like to let out a massive, earth shattering fart. 

Just so I could make my loved ones laugh one last time before the mourning starts.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Jul 1, 2019)

And not a moment too soon.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jul 1, 2019)

Never thought I'd live to be 100 in such good health, and have so much money.


----------



## gun (Jul 1, 2019)

DIE NIGGER AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 1, 2019)

'Yes, I think that motor boating has induced a heart attack, Kelly Brook..'


----------



## Muttnik (Jul 1, 2019)

"See you, Space Cowboys..."


----------



## oldTireWater (Jul 1, 2019)

"I'm proud to have witnessed the eradication of homosexuality in my lifetime."


----------



## Crocketron (Jul 1, 2019)

"don't cry for me, I'm already dead" or "Fuck it, I grew tired of living anyways".


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 1, 2019)

Sure glad this is contagious!


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 1, 2019)

I am D. B. Cooper.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 1, 2019)

allahu akbar


----------



## Dafrunk89 (Jul 1, 2019)

That's right, Jay.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Jul 1, 2019)

"Farewell! I had fun and stayed safe!"


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 1, 2019)

Sounds about right yeah


----------



## Pargon (Jul 1, 2019)

"And if I'm wrong may God strike me dead where I stand."


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 1, 2019)

JoshPlz said:


> In all honesty, I think I would simply like to let out a massive, earth shattering fart.
> 
> Just so I could make my loved ones laugh one last time before the mourning starts.


Well you do evacuate your bowels upon expiration so just get really gassy when the reaper makes an appointment and nature will take care of the rest.


----------



## Lez (Jul 1, 2019)

"It was his hat, Mr Krabs. He was number one."


----------



## Vorhtbame (Jul 1, 2019)

"You see?  YOU SEE?  I was right all along!  Ha!"


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 1, 2019)

JULAAAAY!


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 1, 2019)

"oh yeah that's it right there hold still you dirty bitch I'm about to.... "

I know I already posted but urge to shitpost is too strong.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jul 1, 2019)

subscribe to pewdiepie


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jul 1, 2019)

"Get Trump to tweet about this, it'll be epic"


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 1, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> "Get Trump to tweet about this, it'll be epic"



'I wouldn't even...gahk *choke* akk Nooo Jess...arghj''


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 1, 2019)

"I'll bet none of you have ever farted THIS hard."


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 1, 2019)

Very well, @kiwifarms, I WILL do a backflip!


----------



## TowinKarz (Jul 1, 2019)

"I ate WHAT?"


----------



## raspberry peach (Jul 1, 2019)

"Everybody leave the room, I wanna masturbate one last time."


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 1, 2019)

"Don't miss, faggot"


----------



## General Disarray (Jul 2, 2019)

"I probably shouldn't have done that. "


----------



## I should be working (Jul 2, 2019)

Well, I would like it to be something inspirational about my children my life and how far I've come.
But I know it's probibly gonna be something more like.
"Leave me, Save my Waifus!"


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 2, 2019)

"I love you Dad."


----------



## Some Manajerk (Jul 2, 2019)

"ouch"


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Jul 2, 2019)

"Please tell me that I lasted longer than DSP" But before I close my eyes, I can hear a whisper-laugh: "ACK ACK ACK"


----------



## Anesthesia (Jul 2, 2019)

"I see CWCville guys. I'm with Sonichu now. He's real. Believe in the dimensional merge. Believe."


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 2, 2019)

"They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance."


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 2, 2019)

Quote stealing: "Life is wonderful."

Shitposting: "Some of you are alright. Don't go to the funeral home tomorrow."

Most likely: "I'm dying of boredom, give me something to do."


----------



## casE sensiTive (Jul 2, 2019)

“Laugh and grow fat”


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 2, 2019)

"Heathcliff...its me Cathy I've come home. I'm so cohohohoollld let me into your windooooow"


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Jul 2, 2019)

Fuck all of you


----------



## kadoink (Jul 2, 2019)

..Scarlet Johannsen was always just a 7/10.


----------



## Shokaract (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm leaving everything to my cats.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 2, 2019)

I may not be surprised if my last words are "what was that?"


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jul 2, 2019)

"Okay, I'll admit it... I fucking hate niggers."


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Jul 2, 2019)

Stop being such a pussy. I already said it wasn't loaded. See?


----------



## Easterling (Jul 2, 2019)

"The jews did this"


----------



## Bonecollector (Jul 2, 2019)

Probably some dumb-ass animal trivia. "Did you know that a dog has special muscles around their eyes so it can do its signature 'puppy eyes'?"


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jul 2, 2019)

Might be stretching the definition of last words, but I'd go with the lyrics to Rapper's Delight. The doctors, nurses and patients start slowly filing in as I keep rapping until I reach the final line and right as the last word escapes my lips all you hear is a loud thud as I hit the ground followed by the heart monitor signaling a flatline with a loud consistent BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.





I'm not even really big on this song or rap in general. I think it's mostly down to me being old and therefore conditioned by legacy media to find old rapping white guys amusing.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 2, 2019)

Forgive me, Master, but I have to go all out. Just this once.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Jul 2, 2019)

I'll go with Buddy Cole's sassy supposition


----------



## FeverGlitch (Jul 2, 2019)

"OOF"


----------



## TowinKarz (Jul 3, 2019)

"Anyone else tasting metal in their mouth right now? Or is that just me?"


----------



## murgatroid (Jul 3, 2019)

This is good, isn't it?


----------



## The best and greatest (Jul 3, 2019)

Oh no


----------



## Vitoze (Jul 3, 2019)

All these gamer moments will be lost like Vbucks in the In game shop.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Jul 3, 2019)

So much for the tolerant left


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 3, 2019)

Once upon a time, there were three little girls who went to the police academy, and they were each assigned very hazardous duties. But I took them away from all that and now they work for me. My name is Charlie.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jul 3, 2019)

"My only regret...is that I have...boneitis."


----------



## JosephStalin (Jul 3, 2019)

ADIOS, MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Aria (Aug 19, 2019)

I wouldn't even rape you


----------



## The Saltening (Aug 19, 2019)

YEET!


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 19, 2019)

“I wonder what this big red button does”


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 19, 2019)

"I fucked your mom & she was shit. Oy vey, shut it down"


----------



## John Q Niggerfaggot (Aug 19, 2019)

"The Industrial Revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race"


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 19, 2019)

OH GOD EVERYONE WAS WRONG


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Aug 19, 2019)

Either

a) maybe now i can catch up on my sleep;

or 

b) yay! one human down, seven billion to go.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 19, 2019)

To paraphrase a certain Applebee's waiter,

"YOU'RE ALL A BUNCH OF WHITE NIGGÈRS!"


----------



## la mort (Aug 19, 2019)

“What a beautiful day to shop at Walmart”


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 19, 2019)

la mort said:


> “What a beautiful day to shop at Walmart”



"Time for some great Black Friday deals!"


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 19, 2019)

"Feels good man"


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 19, 2019)

"What fucking bus?*


----------



## Derped223 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## ES 195 (Aug 19, 2019)

"Fucking those 9 hot babes in a row was great, bet I can go for 10."
Then the dementia takes me.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Aug 19, 2019)

Hey kid, pull my finger


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 19, 2019)

"Don't post a picture of my corpse on Kiwi Farms, Null."


----------



## drain (Aug 19, 2019)

read my manifesto


----------



## queerape (Aug 20, 2019)

Try smoking some of THIS


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 20, 2019)

I haven’t ate yet


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Aug 20, 2019)

I'll be back in 3 days.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 20, 2019)

I want to go back in time and get shot by Biggie, so my last words can be "You're killing me Smalls."


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 20, 2019)

"So, that's what the heat death of the universe looks like"


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Aug 20, 2019)

Love you guys, good night.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Aug 20, 2019)

Awoo


----------



## neverendingmidi (Aug 20, 2019)

The money... is buried... near...


----------



## Ralph from Chicago (Aug 20, 2019)

Don't mourn, organize.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 20, 2019)

You should have just taken the blowjob when I offered it.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 20, 2019)

*coughing blood* I always knew it would end this way, Remo Williams, at least I am taking your master with me.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Aug 20, 2019)

Make'em leave my boots on on the day they lay me down.


----------



## .Woody (Aug 20, 2019)

"Asstitty cumfuck"


----------



## Positron (Aug 21, 2019)

"...ah yeah... don't stop,... HARDER!!!"


----------



## The Dude (Aug 21, 2019)

"I swear, if you fuck with me, I'll kill us all."


----------



## Unog (Aug 21, 2019)

"See, this is why we shouldn't leave large red buttons unattended."


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Aug 21, 2019)

My God, it's full of stars


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Aug 21, 2019)

"I can't believe I ate the whole thing. "


----------



## nobodytm (Aug 21, 2019)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> "So, that's what the heat death of the universe looks like"


primary objective , mission completed


----------



## nobodytm (Aug 21, 2019)

Thats good egg nog!


----------



## Siriusly (Aug 21, 2019)

There is no spoon.


----------



## Never Scored (Aug 21, 2019)

Bury me with my money.


----------



## Jibgirl (Aug 21, 2019)

Later


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 21, 2019)

"Mein Furher...I CAN WALK!"


----------



## Table Country (Aug 21, 2019)

So guys... we did it.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Aug 21, 2019)

"Is that you Jesus? I see....see....Sun Myung Moon?!"


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Aug 22, 2019)

"There were three nukes, not two."


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Aug 22, 2019)

"I have information that could lead to the arrest of Hillary and Bill..." *suicides*


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 22, 2019)

"Can I come inside you ?"


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Aug 22, 2019)

“Hold my beer”


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 22, 2019)

Please fuck my corpse so I dont rot a virgin


----------



## bigoogabaloogas (Aug 22, 2019)

see you in hell niggers


----------



## Aria (Aug 22, 2019)

those liking traps make you gay?


----------



## The Vinyl Solution (Aug 22, 2019)

If can more do what like look.


----------



## Altera the Hun (Aug 22, 2019)

"I want a refund"


----------



## PT 940 (Aug 22, 2019)

"Get rekt"


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Aug 22, 2019)

Shoot me, cunt.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Aug 23, 2019)

"Death is but a door. Time is but a window. I'll be back!"


----------

